
  Twitter And Y Combinator Team Up For Startup Stream Access  - rizzn
http://www.techcrunch.com/2009/10/26/twitter-and-y-combinator-team-up-for-startup-stream-access/
======
rokhayakebe
Sometimes I wonder if Techcrunch has one guy/gal dedicated to HN.

If you want to pitch to Techcrunch, just Ask Hackers News to review your
startup.

~~~
riffer
Not sure about HN, but they definitely have people dedicated to
(smile)Twitter(/smile)

------
unalone
Do we need this here? PG posted the announcement directly. What makes this
better than a duplicate?

